# Back In The Hobby...old Rule Of Thumb Is 20 Gal Per Pygo Right?



## Piranhanutz (Dec 23, 2012)

I got rid of my Festae cichlids and picked up 10 3" Red Bellies for my 120gal. It's 5'x18"x26". i had 6 in that tank for almost 10 years without any issues. I figured once they grow out I can always take a couple back tithe store or give them away . Can I keep 10 fully matured RBs in this size tank comfortably?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Imo they'd be fine for almost two years or so. Filtration,wc,and diet play a big part of it also. You'll probably lose a couple in 1st year. Rbp like to be crowded. The more you have the better they act.


----------



## Piranhanutz (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. They seem less paranoid in this bigger group than the last 2 different groups I raised in there. One group of 6 red bellies for almost a decade and another group of 6 consisting of pirayas and terns. They're are way more fun to watch than a single fish. I had a 14" rhom for a couple of years and all he would do I sit and watch you. Awesome fish but extremely boring.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

At 3 inches you should start thinking about thinning them out.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

i have 7 in a 155 gallon they are 8 or 9 inches i had 10 and i had to get rid of a few cuz of aggression but 7 seems to be working good you should be able to tell if they start beating on each other i started seperating them until all was calm again with more they seem more active to me good luck!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I've done three reds and three cariba in a 55'er without any problems...they all grew to 7 - 8 inches and very healthy and aggressive before I sold them to members on here, Keepers, and at MFK!...Although, it is a good rule of thumb to use, it's not the end all, be all that people make it out to be...Pygo shoals are very unpredictable and casualties are to be expected...this is generally the rule, not the exception...


----------

